

The “Linux” of online learning? edX takes big step toward open source goal - seminatore
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/14/the-linux-of-online-learning-edx-takes-big-step-toward-open-source-goal/

======
garg
I like the model of udacity classes; they don't have an end date so one is
free to be as slow at completing the course work as their schedule allows.

Also, I would also like it if there was a better way to collaborate with
fellow online students. I think one learns best when bouncing the topics
between a group of people.

~~~
JoeAcchino
I really don't understand why coursera and edx classes ask me x hours per
week. My amount of free time is not constant through time, so I can't enroll
in edx AI class with realistic expectations and this really bugs me.

I think that all online classes should offer two paths:

1\. one for people that can follow lectures and homeworks, meeting deadlines
and everything. This is what edx and coursera are now offering. 2\. the other
for people that can't keep the course pace, allowing assignment submissions
without deadlines.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I was taking a Coursera course (game theory), and found my work load in
university was just too great to continue it. As far as I know, if I go back
all the lectures and such are available still, and I can submit assignments
for instant feedback. In general, after a timed course the content stays
available so you can go back to it.

~~~
tansey
I agree with the OP's point in general, but disagree with you on the game
theory course. This was the first course I've ever completed on Coursera and I
think it's precisely because the time requirement is very low. They don't have
any projects or essays or special software like other classes. It's an hour of
video (30 min at 2x) and 5-10 multiple choice questions per week. The whole
thing honestly requires 90 minutes of your time.

Contrast that with Daphne Koller's PGM class, which I also started taking a
while ago but stopped. You had to install Octave and learn to use it, you had
really time-intensive programming assignments, you had to answer a bunch of
assignment questions, _and_ you had 10 multiple choice problem set questions
every week. That class simply required too much work.

~~~
hmsimha
I didn't take the Game Theory course but that strikes me as quite easy by
coursera standards. Perhaps you're downplaying the difficulty of the videos
and multiple choice questions? An hour of video on coursera can take me 3
hours to complete if it's very complex material with many engagement
checkpoints (where the video is paused and the student is required to answer a
question on the material just presented)

~~~
tansey
I am a machine learning researcher working on game theory problems, so I
suppose it's possible. I've never actually had any classes in game theory, so
I took the Coursera one to have a firmer background on the subject. I actually
learned a ton about things I wasn't aware of, but the mathematics were all
very very basic. If you can solve a linear equation (e.g. 2 equations and 2
unknowns), you can ace this class.

Many (most?) of the videos did not even have any checkpoints. The class was
only 7 weeks so there was not much of an endurance challenge either. It was
also really well taught and I learned a lot without needing to pause and
rewind, making 2x a breeze. They give a lot of concrete examples and walk
through everything multiple times.

------
fpp
The code is at: <https://github.com/edX/XBlock>

------
humanspecies
Ever since I started taking online courses(edX,coursera,udacity) my knowledge
improved immensely. I am excited to get home from work and watch the classes
and try the homeworks.

I think this may be the most revolutionary technology to come out of the USA
since computers themselves: extremely high quality distance learning.

Educating the masses is the most difficult mission in history and these
courses do the job. I guarantee you that if you take Coursera, edX and Udacity
courses you will see the world differently.

~~~
donniezazen
I agree. I am taking or rather I intermittently go and read course stuff from
MIT's Learning Creative Learning course. You learn so much.

